# Third Selective Control Valve on 4310



## chickenman

4310 jd

what are the specs for the Third Selective Control Valve ?

how many gpm and what psi?

i want to operate a hydraulic auger

will it operate one?


----------



## slipshod

*chickenman*

Do you want the auger on the three point hitch or on the fel? My 4600 has the aux. SCV's mid mount for the clam on my loader and I have two pair of rear mount SCV's for my stump grinder. Either way John Deere sure gets enough money for them. I do feel like my machine would have enough hydraulics to run an auger. The stump grinder takes a lot of nut to run close to the limits of my machine.


----------



## slipshod

*here is a picture of the installation of the rear SCV's*

I believe that this has fairly well thought out by John Deere. The control levers could be a bit beefier, but I have not had a problem. The center lever controls my clam bucket,the two outside ones work the rear outlets.


----------



## Live Oak

I am not sure if this information is what you need but here goes:

a. hydraulic system pressure 2500 psi

b. implement pump capacity 8.6 gallons per minute

What exactly is the total fluid volume flow through the 3rd SCV; I am not certain but I would speculate that it is not the full 8.6 gallons per minute but a slightly less amount. 

The 4310 is quoted as having a total hydraulic system pump flow because the steering pump puts out 5.3 gallons per minute but at 1500 psi. This output is for the steering system only and pretty much of no use to the operator. Deere and most other manufacturers combine the two pump capacities to make their numbers look good and competitive and thus the combined flow numbers of 13.9 gallons per minute. 

I think you should be able to run a post hole digger off the 4310's implement hydraulic system. Will this PHD have a down pressure kit on it as well? I think this is where you may run into an issue as the down pressure kit may require a 4th SCV in your application. Perhaps a pto driven PHD with a hydraulic down pressure kit would be more practical in the over all picture.


----------



## slipshod

*one more for you*

This is the installation.


----------



## Live Oak

WOW! I guess great minds think alike! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Looks like we all posted at about the same time thinking the same thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## chickenman

*3rd scv 4310*

whats the cost of the 3rd scv kit and whats involved in installing it?

what is an average dealer instalation cost?

im going to instal the auger on the fel.

thats why i need the hydraulic auger.


----------



## slipshod

*Not sure what you want to auger*

I went through a search for a hydraulic post hole digger myself. The cost could not be justified . My thought was to mount one on the end of my back-hoe so I could reach tight places until I priced it out and the I decided it was too much money. This is what I bought instead.


----------



## chickenman

*hydraulics*

well if it comes to that i could always mount a pump to my pto and a motor to my current auger

i have to drill an 8" to 12" diameter hole down 8 to 10 feet so the fel is the answer

the holes are to go through a clay layer that keeps water from draining.

im going to fill the holes up with bar sand to allow the water to pass through

this way as the holes clog up its a simple matter to redo the process


----------



## slipshod

*Re: hydraulics*



> _Originally posted by chickenman _
> *well if it comes to that i could always mount a pump to my pto and a motor to my current auger
> 
> i have to drill an 8" to 12" diameter hole down 8 to 10 feet so the fel is the answer
> 
> the holes are to go through a clay layer that keeps water from draining.
> 
> im going to fill the holes up with bar sand to allow the water to pass through
> 
> this way as the holes clog up its a simple matter to redo the process *


Chickenman
You could drill down as far as the auger goes leave the auger in the hole and bolt an extention on. A second fight of auger would still be cheaper then a hydro auger because you would still need to have the extra length. Bolting two lenghs of auger together works well I have tried it. I put the 8" in the hole first , then added my 12" on top . This set-up gives you a hole that is stepped but I think it would accomplish what you have in mind, plus you would own two different sized augers.


----------



## VT_Kioti

Slipshod posted the following "My 4600 has the aux. SCV's mid mount for the clam on my loader and I have two pair of rear mount SCV's for my stump grinder" last year.

I am purchasing a 3520 cab tractor and will need to power a grapple on the bucket. The package I am purchasing includes the following...
"Requires Option codes 2025 (eHydro), 2505 (Mid PTO) and
7020(Mid DSCV and Single Rear SCV). "Deluxe" Implies Mid
PTO, Mid DSCV, and Single Rear SCV. "
Is the Mid DSCV an SCV that can be used for this or will I need to get an out side supplier to send a kit to do the job?

Thanks

Al Bacon


----------



## Live Oak

Al, the JD parts sight is down at the moment with no estimate as to when it will be back up again. When it comes up, I will do some looking to see what I can find out about SCV kits for your tractor. In the mean time about the only thing you can do is talk to your local Deere dealer or perhaps one of our members has experienced this need and already has some answers. 

And again, welcome to Tractor Forum.


----------



## VT_Kioti

Thanks Chief
I talked with the salesman today and he said the DSVC is the duels for the loader. So that won't work. There is no front blade listed for the 3520, only a snowblower which would not need hydraulics. I find out if Deere offers any controls for a third front control for this tractor.

Al


----------



## Live Oak

Al, I have a 3rd SCV on my 4410 which is configured to raise and lower the MMM. I could just as well be used for a 4 in 1 bucket if the MMM is not being used. If I recall, additional SCV's can be added for the rear of the tractor but this may require either a power beyond kit or a specialized kit that allows hyd. plumbing for the additional SCV's. I way hoping to look up the kits on the jdparts website but it is down for an extended time for some reason. Hopefully the website will be back up soon and I will see if I can find the parts diagrams, part numbers, and costs for you.


----------



## Live Oak

Al, bear with me if I am not following you but I gather that you require a 3rd SCV to operate the grapple. Deere offers a kit for a 3rd SCV under part # LVB24845 for $260.00 plus installation cost. If you require more than the extra SCV you will have to order the Electric Diverter Kit LVB24854 for $1,150.00 which will allow you to have a 4th or 5th SCV. As you can see, this kit ain't cheap and it requires 4 hours labor installation for the kit. Deere also has electric diverter kits for the front and rear half of the machine as well. Am I hitting on target with respect to you original question?


----------



## VT_Kioti

"Deere also has electric diverter kits for the front and rear half of the machine as well. "

I think this might be the answer Chief. The tractor is having the Electric diverter LVB24854 installed. I don't know where the SCV fittings will be mounted though. Front or rear. Is there a choice when installing the kit?

Also is the 3rd SCV under part # LVB24845 for $260.00 mounted on the rear to give two seperate sets of SCV's?

Thanks

Al


----------



## Live Oak

This is a pretty now machine and kit, I am not sure and have never seen one yet. The Deere dealer should be able to answer that question.


----------



## VT_Kioti

Hi Chief
Well I got a look at the 3520 Cab tractor at the dealers yesterday. They did a great job with the installation of the extras I ordered. The tractor had a 3rd SVC on the back and it is controlled by a lever on the right fender. When they installed the diverter kit it put a 4th and 5th SVC on the back and they are controlled by the loader joystick. When you push a button on the right fender and the red light comes on the control is the back. Push it again (red light out) and the control returns to default (the front). I am going to run 2 lines from the 3rd SVC up the left side and mount a QD on the left side across from about the same point the the loader hoses connect on the right side. Then run 2 more lines up the left loader arm to the cross tube and end in another pair of QD's. The grapple will connect at this point. 
In my head this seems to work. We’ll see if it does in the real world.  

All in all, it is a really nice setup.

Al


----------



## Live Oak

Sounds somewhat similar to the 3rd SCV set up on my 4410. Mine is also just inside the right fender but it is routed to 2 hyd. couplers on the back of the tractor and the lines are routed to the hyd. cylinder that lifts the MMM up and down. 

Sounds like a real nice machine and setup; I am sure you will be very happy and satisfied with it. I am with mine. I put about 10 hours on my 4410 bush hogging the back 40 hillside pasture that is in my avatar. Still have only about a 1/4 of it done so far but the guys on the hunt lease said they would help me out.


----------

